# Rat hammocks



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

So i'm setting up the cage ready for when i get my rats, and i'm wondering.... would they prefer their hammock to be high in the cage or lower down? and do they prefer to sleep higher or lower down in the cage? Just so I know the best layout for the cage really! Cheers for any info, advice or experiences


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got 5 hammocks in my rat cage all different levels and they use them all.
Go on fancy rats forum and take a look at the habitat set ups to get ideas.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Depending on how many rats youre getting you will probably need more than 1 hammock, my alphas generally like to sleep in the higher up hammocks while the lower ranking members prefer the igloos on the cage floor.


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm probably going to get 2 I think. I've got 2 hammocks being delivered, one normal one and nother one that can zip up into a tent thing to sleep in, amazing lol Also got an igloo on the floor ready as well, sounds like I may have stumbled on the right idea!


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I've got 5 hammocks in my rat cage all different levels and they use them all.
> Go on fancy rats forum and take a look at the habitat set ups to get ideas.


Where is that forum as well? Sounds like a good idea to have a look at


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

MikeParry said:


> Where is that forum as well? Sounds like a good idea to have a look at


Fancy Rats • Index page


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Brilliant thanks, having a look now!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The fancy rats forum has been updated so make sure u go on the new one if u want to post threads on there.
It will redirect u to the new one at the top of the forum page if u click it.
I can't seem to open that link it's taking it's time so dont know if that's the link to the old one.
Have u been on fuzzbutt.co.uk it's fab for hammocks etc I just ordered another bunker.
fuzzbutt.co.uk/index.php?cPath=1_25


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fancy Rats • Index page

Try this link as this one is the new updated fancy rats forum.
the old one u cant submit new threads.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We have a hamack in each cage and lots of strappy bits for running about


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Had a good luck on the other sites, some good ideas for sure. theres some funny stuff you can get for the cages!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

mine tend to like to have a range of places to sleep and I always make sure there are hammocks and ground level places to sleep....even then they still pick random places to sleep. came home to find 2 of the boys sleeping next to the food dish. clearly eating had worn them out! :lol:


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess it depends how nutty that individual rat is eh!  Looking forward to seeing the little personalities of mine when I get them.


----------



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 3 rats and I usually set up around 6 or 7 hammocks in the cage(I have over 20 hammocks easily) I put a few quite high up then one or two lower down too, I put corner hammocks in the lower corners. I also have two sputniks I put on their shelves and a big empty box on the bottom half of the cage. Occasionally they will sleep in the hammocks but the majority of the time they will all make a nest in the box and sleep in there or make a nest under the corner hammocks and sleep under there. Although I did catch them all in one of the bigger hammocks snuggled up last night, was a tight fit but they were obviously comfortable haha.


----------



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

And on occasion I've come home to see Bosco(I call him my teddy bear) just plonked in the middle of the floor sleeping on the ecobed cardboard substrate and even in the litter tray with his head hanging out :|.... He has the most irratic strange sleeping habits out of them all....


----------



## Nicky1993 (Oct 8, 2019)

My rats prefer to sleep up high, so I tend to put my hammocks right at the top of the cage. They also like plastic boxes zip tied to the sides of the cage with lots of fleece and blankets inside. Hammocks are definitely their favourites though, I tend to get my rat hammocks from SpoiledRats.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Rats normally like to be high up but mess around with placement and see where they like it most is your best bet.

Also, you can make your own hammock's very cheap if you wanted to. Doesn't have to be anything fancy and doesn't require a machine. I scoured charity shops for pillow cases and t-shirts, cut 'em up, hand stitched together and can be hung using eyelets or I used large knitting safety pins. If you wanted a little project you can create some fancy ones. Just an idea and something I did all the time. I don't think I ever bought hammock's for mine, always made them


----------

